# Warning! Intro ahead!



## Butterfly_Princess (Nov 17, 2019)

LOL! Didn't you read the warning??!?!

My name is Angela, 25 years old, from Orange County, Cali. Married for 5 months and 9 days now. My husband is 32 and this is his second marriage and my first. No children between us..yet.

Seeking needed advice and i'll be posting on another form momentarily.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Welcome to TAM, @Butterfly_Princess ~ Greatly looking forward to listening to your situation!*


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Butterfly_Princess said:


> LOL! Didn't you read the warning??!?!
> 
> My name is Angela, 25 years old, from Orange County, Cali. Married for 5 months and 9 days now. My husband is 32 and this is his second marriage and my first. No children between us..yet.
> 
> Seeking needed advice and i'll be posting on another form momentarily.


Welcome, @Butterfly_Princess. Please do be careful about posting too much real life information on internet forums.


----------



## Butterfly_Princess (Nov 17, 2019)

in real like I am not from Orange County, but I am within driving distance 
And you will not find my facebook or phone number or any other style of private info. 
But thanks for the warning.


----------



## JustaRegDude (Nov 17, 2019)

Welcome and Good to meet you


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Butterfly_Princess said:


> in real like I am not from Orange County, but I am within driving distance
> And you will not find my facebook or phone number or any other style of private info.
> But thanks for the warning.


Yeah but you just received a 10 million dollar reward from the Nigerien prince and I'm going to need you to give me your SS number, bank account, and mailing address so I can help you.

>>>


----------

